# Fighting Fantasy Gamebooks - Podcast!



## Zoe Mackay (Aug 7, 2020)

A good friend of mine is playing through Steve Jackson and Ian Livingstone's Fighting Fantasy Gamebooks and recording a podcast of them at the same time. Part audiobook, part commentary - I think they're really rather good, and getting better. 

Fantastic Fights — Haunted Phonograph

Blurb for the first episode:

When I was a child I absolutely loved Fighting Fantasy gamebooks. They were for me, as with many, a gateway into the wonderful worlds of Warhammer and Dungeons & Dragons. Steve Jackson and Ian Livingstone created and curated a wonderful list of game books that burn in my memory with the incandescent glow of unexamined nostalgia. What with one thing and another I have a lot of time on my hands these days so it occured to me that it might be fun to create a podcast where I play through all of the Fighting Fantasy gamebooks in order. In my head this was a quick and easy project, in practice it turned out to be a lot of work. Does The Warlock of Firetop Mountain hold up more than thirty years after I first played it? There’s only one way to find out. Join me on my journey into the wonderful world of Fighting Fantasy.


----------

